# I just bought a Cold Steel "Bushman" and boy is it impressive!



## Mojo2

*I just bought a Cold Steel "Bushman" and boy is it impressive!*


Just like this one in the vid.

I've been researching it for a while and knew I wanted it over the Cold Steel GI Tanto.

But what really convinced me was when I heard the sound of the cold steel blade being removed from the sheath @1:28 

Schwiiiing.

What a sweet sound! 

I was hooked.

$27.99 S/H included was the very best price I found online after a good deal of searching.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thanks, Mojo.  My husband already has quite an assortment of knives but I think I am going to buy him one of these.  He'll probably love it.   Thanks for the intro!  Neat presentation!


----------



## Mojo2

Jeremiah said:


> Thanks, Mojo.  My husband already has quite an assortment of knives but I think I am going to buy him one of these.  He'll probably love it.   Thanks for the intro!  Neat presentation!




This has more impressive demonstrations!

LOL


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mojo2 said:


> *I just bought a Cold Steel "Bushman" and boy is it impressive!*
> 
> 
> Just like this one in the vid.
> 
> I've been researching it for a while and knew I wanted it over the Cold Steel GI Tanto.
> 
> But what really convinced me was when I heard the sound of the cold steel blade being removed from the sheath @1:28
> 
> Schwiiiing.
> 
> What a sweet sound!
> 
> I was hooked.
> 
> $27.99 S/H included was the very best price I found online after a good deal of searching.



I read the reviews and they are 5 star ratings across the board - this video is a demo on the knife - quite impressive - the new sheath is also a hit as many comments on the website were asking to buy the sheath separate.   (they already owned the knife)  Very interesting, Mojo!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mojo2 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mojo.  My husband already has quite an assortment of knives but I think I am going to buy him one of these.  He'll probably love it.   Thanks for the intro!  Neat presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has more impressive demonstrations!
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

LOL! 

Great minds think alike!  I just posted one of these vids myself!  ha! ha!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mojo2 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mojo.  My husband already has quite an assortment of knives but I think I am going to buy him one of these.  He'll probably love it.   Thanks for the intro!  Neat presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has more impressive demonstrations!
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


that is the difference right there with the demo on bending it - the Kyocera ceramic knife is an excellent knife but ceramic blades break - this one won't.  The ceramic are pretty price - I think the Kyocera (not sure on spelling) is $149?  Somewhere in that ballpark.  But they can break easily.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Mojo2 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mojo.  My husband already has quite an assortment of knives but I think I am going to buy him one of these.  He'll probably love it.   Thanks for the intro!  Neat presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has more impressive demonstrations!
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


Perfect gift idea for hunters / people who love the outdoors!  Perfect!


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Ehhh...my favorite knife is a butter knife.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Ehhh...my favorite knife is a butter knife.



?


----------



## Sunni Man

I own an original Cold Steel Tanto with Carbon V blade stamped USA and made in the 1960's. 

It's in mint condition and worth about $200+     .......


----------



## pismoe

thanks MOJO , might get one , next going to checkout the website .


----------



## Mojo2

Jeremiah said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mojo.  My husband already has quite an assortment of knives but I think I am going to buy him one of these.  He'll probably love it.   Thanks for the intro!  Neat presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has more impressive demonstrations!
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is the difference right there with the demo on bending it - the Kyocera ceramic knife is an excellent knife but ceramic blades break - this one won't.  The ceramic are pretty price - I think the Kyocera (not sure on spelling) is $149?  Somewhere in that ballpark.  But they can break easily.
Click to expand...


Well, i saw a vid yesterday of a poor young mush for brains who deliberately broke his knife blade off in a tree and then started whining at what he'd done.

Just like the mindset i see among our mush for brain posters.

They are very casual about safeguarding our great country but the minute something bad happens they'll start whining and crying and bitching and moaning.

Let me see if I can find the video of that knucklehead.

Ahhh!

Here it is!


What a maroon!

LOLOL


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> thanks MOJO , might get one , next going to checkout the website .



You'll dig it!

It feels awesome.

The heft of it and the metal you know is kinda special steel.

Then when you read the history of the REAL Bushmen of the Kalahari desert, of which this knife was named, you get the realization that this is the same blade shape you saw in so many African jungle films on the end of their spears.

Wait til you get the box and read the legend!

Good stuff.

I'll have this blade the rest of my life.


----------



## Mojo2

Jeremiah said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mojo.  My husband already has quite an assortment of knives but I think I am going to buy him one of these.  He'll probably love it.   Thanks for the intro!  Neat presentation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has more impressive demonstrations!
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perfect gift idea for hunters / people who love the outdoors!  Perfect!
Click to expand...


Not going whole hog about it or anything, but I'm starting to gear up for whatever might come our way in the next few months and years.

Storms, Earthquakes, meteor strike...ya never know.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Jeremiah said:


> *?*



Here, you can spend half the night at my favorite site learning all about exceptional knives and why you should own them:

 bull View topic - What would be your favorite knife to own


----------



## Sunni Man

My best collector knife is a german made Puma from the 1960's called the White Hunter.


----------



## Moonglow

I'll try it, but I plan on putting it through some grueling workouts..


----------



## pismoe

nice knife Sunni , german ehhh ??    off topic question added , --- location , wot you are in ' the house of War ' ?


----------



## Mojo2

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, you can spend half the night at my favorite site learning all about exceptional knives and why you should own them:
> 
> bull View topic - What would be your favorite knife to own
Click to expand...


Are/were you a Ranger?


----------



## Mojo2

Sunni Man said:


> My best collector knife is a german made Puma from the 1960's called the White Hunter.




Must be difficult sharpening that baby.


----------



## pismoe

yeah MOJO , I keep going and I'll have a backpack fulla knives but I do like the utility of an easy spear over at Starbucks as TEOTOWAKI unfolds so I'll probably get one  !!


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> nice knife Sunni , german ehhh ??    off topic question added , --- location , wot you are in ' the house of War ' ?



All Muslims are required to help make America Islamic ruled.

This is like frontier country during our Westward Expansion for Muslims. Until we are conquered and America becomes part of the House of Islam we are considered the house of War.


----------



## pismoe

oh I understand the concept MOJO , too bad that most Americans don't understand .   --- [house of war , house of peace]   ---    I just thought that Sunni was different  , more benign perhaps .   --- maybe its.   ---  OR ---  House of islam ---  may be the proper language !!


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> yeah MOJO , I keep going and I'll have a backpack fulla knives but I do like the utility of an easy spear over at Starbucks as TEOTOWAKI unfolds so I'll probably get one  !!



Until I feel I really NEED another one I think I'll stick with this and then maybe a smaller more bushcrafty knife. Right now I'm using a generic folding lockblade. And I have a neck Karambit from Smith & Wesson (Taylor).

The Mora Bushcraft Black looks good. But I'm in no hurry.

Now it's time to watch videos on how to kill and dress squirrels.

They say it's the tastiest of all the wild game animals.

Then edible plant identification.


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> oh I understand the concept MOJO , too bad that most Americans don't understand .   --- [house of war , house of peace]   ---    I just thought that Sunni was different  , more benign perhaps .



Sorry, didn't mean to insinuate you didn't know.



Yeah. Sunni is required to perform Jihad just as OBL was required to perform Jihad.

Their methods might be different but the game is the same.

Global dominance.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mojo2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best collector knife is a german made Puma from the 1960's called the White Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be difficult sharpening that baby.
Click to expand...

Yes, it takes awhile to sharpen because it's made from 1st rate  double hard German steel.

With the heavy end blade design it's a great knife for thick jungle or bush.

Kind of like a smaller machete that doubles as a knife.

It was originally developed for use by safari hunters and guides in Africa.

Hence the name.......    White Hunter

.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Mojo2 said:


> Are/were you a Ranger?



Yes.


----------



## pismoe

naw , I'm not like that MOJO .   I'm here to learn and have conversation , be corrected and do some correcting when I get the chance !!


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Sunni Man said:


> My best collector knife is a german made Puma from the 1960's called the White Hunter.



That's beautiful. It looks like some Teutonic craftsman labored long and hard to produce this piece of exceptional craftsmanship.


----------



## Sunni Man

pismoe said:


> oh I understand the concept MOJO , too bad that most Americans don't understand .   --- [house of war , house of peace]   ---    I just thought that Sunni was different  , more benign perhaps .   --- maybe its.   ---  OR ---  House of islam ---  may be the proper language !!





Tom Sweetnam said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best collector knife is a german made Puma from the 1960's called the White Hunter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beautiful. It looks like some Teutonic craftsman labored long and hard to produce this piece of exceptional craftsmanship.
Click to expand...

It feels perfect in your hand and very well balanced.

There are always a few for sale on Ebay.

.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Sunni man started a thread on amending the Constitution to allow Sharia law and another on what an Islamic US Flag would look like.


----------



## Sunni Man

Last year I sold my Benchmade model 42 Bali-song knife.

It was insanely sharp and I started worrying about having to get stitches while doing flipping tricks.

Benchmade quit making the model 42 a few years ago and the collector's price had gone sky high.

The model 42 has titanium handles with a 154CM stainless steel blade and is the best butterfly knife ever made.


----------



## Mojo2

Tom Sweetnam said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are/were you a Ranger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


I couldn't do what you did.

I tried something along those lines and couldn't hack it no matter how hard I tried. At least not in the six months I tried.

A man's got to know his limitations.

Sometimes he will push past them. Most times not.

You did.

My respects.


----------



## Mojo2

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sunni man started a thread on amending the Constitution to allow Sharia law and another on what an Islamic US Flag would look like.



Sounds like he was fuckin with ya, Gunny.


----------



## Mojo2

Sunni Man said:


> Last year I sold my Benchmade model 42 Bali-song knife.
> 
> It was insanely sharp and I started worrying about having to get stitches while doing flipping tricks.
> 
> Benchmade quit making the model 42 a few years ago and the collector's price had gone sky high.
> 
> The model 42 has titanium handles with a 154CM stainless steel blade and is the best butterfly knife ever made.




Do you use your knives or just sit them aside in a safe place and keep them pretty and look adoringly at them?


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> naw , I'm not like that MOJO .   I'm here to learn and have conversation , be corrected and do some correcting when I get the chance !!



Me too!


----------



## Sunni Man

Mojo2 said:


> Do you use your knives or just sit them aside in a safe place and keep them pretty and look adoringly at them?


I believe in using them like god intended.     ...    

.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sunni man started a thread on amending the Constitution to allow Sharia law and another on what an Islamic US Flag would look like.





Mojo2 said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are/were you a Ranger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't do what you did.
> 
> I tried something along those lines and couldn't hack it no matter how hard I tried. At least not in the six months I tried.
> 
> A man's got to know his limitations.
> 
> Sometimes he will push past them. Most times not.
> 
> You did.
> 
> My respects.
Click to expand...


The key word there is "tried". At least you tried. That's more than a lot of people are willing to do in life. And thank-you. My Ranger days were back in the Vietnam War. Today's Rangers are world-class athletes as well as being combat soldiers. The Sports Writers Association of America ranked Ranger School (and The Best Ranger Competition) as the 4th most difficult athletic endeavor in the world. They ranked Ranger training up there with a heavyweight title fight, the Tour de France, etc. Every year over on the Ranger site I linked, there is news of some Ranger setting a new world record in something or another. Even if I had my youth back, I often wonder if I could keep up with these young men today. Maybe I could. ; - ) Best wishes. 

BTW I never carried a knife in the bush. We didn't break bush. A knife was just dead weight. I question the utility of knives in modern warfare. Maybe every fifth man should have one for five to share. I think they're more of a hunter's icon. A lot of guys down here field dress their game out in the sticks during hunting season. It's "tradition". They're big knife people. I throw my kill in the truck and take it to a USDA processor. I'm lazy.


----------



## Mojo2

Tom Sweetnam said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni man started a thread on amending the Constitution to allow Sharia law and another on what an Islamic US Flag would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are/were you a Ranger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't do what you did.
> 
> I tried something along those lines and couldn't hack it no matter how hard I tried. At least not in the six months I tried.
> 
> A man's got to know his limitations.
> 
> Sometimes he will push past them. Most times not.
> 
> You did.
> 
> My respects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The key word there is "tried". At least you tried. That's more than a lot of people are willing to do in life. And thank-you. My Ranger days were back in the Vietnam War. Today's Rangers are world-class athletes as well as being combat soldiers. The Sports Writers Association of America ranked Ranger School (and The Best Ranger Competition) as the 4th most difficult athletic endeavor in the world. They ranked Ranger training up there with a heavyweight title fight, the Tour de France, etc. Every year over on the Ranger site I linked, there is news of some Ranger setting a new world record in something or another. Even if I had my youth back, I often wonder if I could keep up with these young men today. Maybe I could. ; - ) Best wishes.
> 
> BTW I never carried a knife in the bush. We didn't break bush. A knife was just dead weight. I question the utility of knives in modern warfare. Maybe every fifth man should have one for five to share. I think they're more of a hunter's icon. A lot of guys down here field dress their game out in the sticks during hunting season. It's "tradition". They're big knife people. I throw my kill in the truck and take it to a USDA processor. I'm lazy.
Click to expand...


Thanks Tom.

3 years Signal Corps then six years later 6 months at MCRD San Diego.

My bridge too far.

*Sigh*

What do you use to make fires with?

Kindling? Well, _batoning _logs into kindling or smaller seems to be a big thing for a bushcraft/survival knife to do well to be competitive.

And the spine of this blade is ground to ninety degree angles to be better firesteel (included and neatly mounted on the side of the knife sheath) strikers.

And of course if a non-Ranger type of person who couldn't kill a bear with his hands and teeth like SOME folks we know, ahem (   ) had this knife and a long stick or pole he'd have himself all that's needed to make a spear! And with that he'd be better able to hold off a wild animal at further than arm's length.

The idea of having a knife like this is that it is so versatile. At least that's what I've learned from watching the many vids on it.


----------



## Mojo2

Sunni Man said:


> Last year I sold my Benchmade model 42 Bali-song knife.
> 
> It was insanely sharp and I started worrying about having to get stitches while doing flipping tricks.
> 
> Benchmade quit making the model 42 a few years ago and the collector's price had gone sky high.
> 
> The model 42 has titanium handles with a 154CM stainless steel blade and is the best butterfly knife ever made.



How big is your collection?


----------



## pismoe

I know you are talking to Sunni man but I have maybe 30 knives not counting the good german kitchen knives .    Some are maybe 75 years old and they are old fixed blade hunting knives by Case and Buck , Schrade  plus my Kabar .    So maybe 5 or 6 fixed plus a knife made from  a railroad spike all USA made .    Then I have some old and new folders , Case and Buck plus an old Barlowe that's pretty old with wood handles .   Nothing really notable as my main interest was always motorcycles  and a figured that , what the heck , a pocket knife and a fixed blade here and there were good enough !!    Just recently that I've become more interested in knives .


----------



## pismoe

I like the idea of that Bushman though , I like its SPEAR ability although a gun is better at holding off wild animals .


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> I know you are talking to Sunni man but I have maybe 30 knives not counting the good german kitchen knives .    Some are maybe 75 years old and they are old fixed blade hunting knives by Case and Buck , Schrade  plus my Kabar .    So maybe 5 or 6 fixed plus a knife made from  a railroad spike all USA made .    Then I have some old and new folders , Case and Buck plus an old Barlowe that's pretty old with wood handles .   Nothing really notable as my main interest was always motorcycles  and a figured that , what the heck , a pocket knife and a fixed blade here and there were good enough !!    Just recently that I've become more interested in knives .



Wow!

Sounds like the start of museum! Or a collection at a museum. 

I have only recently become interested in them but my interest is in what a thing can do, what purpose it serves.

Decorative and ornate and folders are not my cup o noodles.

Ha.


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> I like the idea of that Bushman though , I like its SPEAR ability although a gun is better at holding off wild animals .



Roger that!


----------



## Sunni Man

Mojo2 said:


> How big is your collection?


I am not a big collector like Pismoe.

I only have about 10 knives. 

Which includes my speciality kitchen knives, field, and a couple of work and EDC.

Mainly, I buy for quality, functionality, utility, and history.......like my WWll Marine Ka-Bar.


But my dream would be to find an old authentic handmade Randall knife at a yard sale for $10   ......


----------



## Mojo2

Sunni Man said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big is your collection?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a big collector like Pismoe.
> 
> I only have about 10 knives.
> 
> Which includes my speciality kitchen knives, field, and a couple of work and EDC.
> 
> Mainly, I buy for quality, functionality, utility, and history.......like my WWll Marine Ka-Bar.
> 
> 
> But my dream would be to find an old authentic handmade Randall knife at a yard sale for $10   ......
Click to expand...

Is that a Randall pictured there?

It looks like a pimped out Kabar.

And you  must know of my affinity to mack an smack, you dig?

LOL

Good times.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mojo2 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big is your collection?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a big collector like Pismoe.
> 
> I only have about 10 knives.
> 
> Which includes my speciality kitchen knives, field, and a couple of work and EDC.
> 
> Mainly, I buy for quality, functionality, utility, and history.......like my WWll Marine Ka-Bar.
> 
> 
> But my dream would be to find an old authentic handmade Randall knife at a yard sale for $10   ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that a Randall pictured there?
> 
> It looks like a pimped out Kabar.
> 
> And you  must know of my affinity to mack an smack, you dig?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Good times.
Click to expand...

Randall made several types and designs of knives.

They are 100% hand made so no two are identical.

The older one's can run into the $ thousands.    .......   

.


----------



## Sunni Man

One knife I would like to own is the Cold Steel modern version of the fabled Gurkha knife with high quality Japanese steel called the San Mai 3

Whether you use it for camping with the family, or beheading infidels, this knife looks like it would be the cat's meow.     .....


----------



## Mojo2

Sunni Man said:


> One knife I would like to own is the Cold Steel modern version of the fabled Gurkha knife with high quality Japanese steel called the San Mai 3
> 
> Whether you use it for camping with the family, or beheading infidels, this knife looks like it would be the cat's meow.     .....



Sick sense of humor.

Only reason it is even wryly funny is because it is you copping to it.

Fuckin Jihadi.


----------



## Mojo2

Jeremiah said:


> Thanks, Mojo.  My husband already has quite an assortment of knives but I think I am going to buy him one of these.  He'll probably love it.   Thanks for the intro!  Neat presentation!



I forgot to mention yesterday how lucky I think your husband is to have such a loving and understanding and agreeable wifey as you!


----------



## Sunni Man

My go to kitchen knife is a 7" Santoku Classic made by a Japanese company called Shun.

It is hollow ground Damacus clad stainless steel with a VG steel edge that stays razor sharp. The knife has indentions on the side of the blade that helps keep whatever you are cutting from sticking to the blade. 

Japanese chef knife blades are thiner and specifically sharpened for either right handed or left handed users. Also, the "D" shaped handles are right hand or left hand oriented.

In the kitchen I basically only need my Santoku, a bread knife, and a pairing knife.


----------



## pismoe

nice knife , I've heard of shun and only good things .   Think they only make kitchen knives .   I have HENCKEL and they are nice knives .   If I were to buy kitchen knives ever again I'll just get some mild steel 'OLD HICKORY ' knives !!


----------



## Mojo2

Sunni Man said:


> My go to kitchen knife is a 7" Santoku Classic made by a Japanese company called Shun.
> 
> It is hollow ground Damacus clad stainless steel with a VG steel edge that stays razor sharp. The knife has indentions on the side of the blade that helps keep whatever you are cutting from sticking to the blade.
> 
> Japanese chef knife blades are thiner and specifically sharpened for either right handed or left handed users. Also, the "D" shaped handles are right hand or left hand oriented.
> 
> In the kitchen I basically only need my Santoku, a bread knife, and a pairing knife.



Damascus steel is supposed to be very flexible.

Did you see the flex tests on the CS Bushman?

Bent to 90 degrees and it snaps back like nothing ever touched it.

Wow.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mojo2 said:


> Damascus steel is supposed to be very flexible.
> 
> Did you see the flex tests on the CS Bushman?
> 
> Bent to 90 degrees and it snaps back like nothing ever touched it.
> 
> Wow.


All of the layers of steel must contribute to the blade's flexibility.   ......


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> nice knife , I've heard of shun and only good things .   Think they only make kitchen knives .   I have HENCKEL and they are nice knives .   If I were to buy kitchen knives ever again I'll just get some mild steel 'OLD HICKORY ' knives !!



Funny you say that.

More than 20 years ago I got a set of Old Hickory kitchen knives and I distinctly remember thinking to myself, "Gee, there's something really cool about these knives."

Of course it was their high carbon steel and sharp out of the box cutting edge.

At the time, however, I wasn't into knives. I had no perceived need for them beyond just sometimes carrying a folder for whatever might come up.

I know now what I had now. For a cheap set of kitchen knives it is pretty good. Holds an edge pretty well, too.

They probably make sheaths for those knives if someone wanted to carry it around for bushcraft.


----------



## pismoe

the old guys carried and used knive similar to OLD HICKORY .    I can't imagine any of my grandmothers or even parents buying expensive knives .    In the 60  -  70s we got what I remember people went to junk knives [imo] which were serrated and were stainless steel .    Mild carbon steel is what I like !!


----------



## Sunni Man

My very first pocket knife as a kid was an Old Timer made by Schrade.      ......


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> the old guys carried and used knive similar to OLD HICKORY .    I can't imagine any of my grandmothers or even parents buying expensive knives .    In the 60  -  70s we got what I remember people went to junk knives [imo] which were serrated and were stainless steel .    *Mild carbon steel is what I like !!*



*"Mild carbon steel is what I like !!"*

That reminds me of a  line from Pulp Fiction.

83. INT. JIMMIE’S BEDROOM – MORNING 83.

_JIMMIE
Mr. Wolf, you gotta understand
somethin’ —

THE WOLF
— Winston, Jimmie — please,
Winston.

JIMMIE
You gotta understand something,
Winston. I want to help you guys
out and all, but that’s my best
linen. It was a wedding present
from my Uncle Conrad and Aunt
Ginny, and they ain’t with us
anymore —

THE WOLF
— let me ask you a question, if
you don’t mind?

JIMMIE
Sure.

THE WOLF
Were you Uncle Conrad and Aunt
Ginny millionaires?

JIMMIE
No.

*THE WOLF
Well, your Uncle Marsellus is. And
I’m positive if Uncle Conrad and
Aunt Ginny were millionaires, they
would’ve furnished you with a whole
bedroom set, which your Uncle
Marsellus is more than happy to do.*_
*(takes out a roll of bills) *
_*
I like oak myself, that’s what’s in
my bedroom. How ’bout you Jimmie,
you an oak man?

JIMMIE
Oak’s nice.*_

Script 4. Jules Vincent Jimmie The Wolf PulpFiction.de


----------



## pismoe

I think that my COPENHAGEN badged little single blade knife is a Schrade , USA made , very sharp and small enough to fit in my watch pocket .   I have 2 of them and got them maybe 92 as a COPENHAGEN promotion for about 5 bucks a piece .   I'll look in the morning but I think its a Schrade .    I want a TIDEBOUT whaler , lumberjack or sunfish but haven't bought yet and might not ever buy .    Its really just useless tings to me as how many knives does a guy need .   Think I want the LUMBERJACK if I ever buy .


----------



## pismoe

nice LUMBERJACK ---   Great Eastern Tidioute 452112T Lumber Jack STL 440 Frank s Classic Knives  ---  there are other handle materials but this is a good representative .   Some are 2 blade  , maybe 3 .   The Whaler is big and similar , Sunfish is a hair smaller and all in different configurations I think .


----------



## pismoe

I've got one of these , bought in the 90s I think .  ---  Model 2 Paul Knife-by--Gerber Legendary Blades - Arizona Custom Knives - Custom handmade and production knives  ---


----------



## pismoe

and I have one of these  ---   Applegate Combat Folder - Double Bevel Serrated  ---


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> I've got one of these , bought in the 90s I think .  ---  Model 2 Paul Knife-by--Gerber Legendary Blades - Arizona Custom Knives - Custom handmade and production knives  ---



Oh my!

That's purty!

Hey, and I just ran across this.

Condor Rodan Knife w Leather Sheath CTK237 6HC New eBay

A Condor Rodan for $32.00 and free shipping???

I'd have gotten it instead of the Bushman.

I'm not dissatisfied with the Cold Steel Bushman but the Rodan regularly goes for about $40.00.

And for the extra $4 bucks I'd have gotten the Rodan instead of the one I bought.

Oh well.

I'm quite satisfied!


----------



## Mojo2

pismoe said:


> and I have one of these  ---   Applegate Combat Folder - Double Bevel Serrated  ---



I was moved by this testimonial review of the knife by a relieved Dad.


OldRedClay  BOUGHT THIS FOR MY SON'S TOUR - APR 2, 2013
Bought this for my son when he went to A'stan. Wanted a backup for him that wouldn't fail when he needed it. Everyone from the First Sgt. on down tried to talk him out of it. *It worked when he absolutely needed it, nuff said. Not sure what that is really worth, guess it would be anything I had to keep him safe*. This was a bargain. In his words, combat tested and worked like a champ (still like my Gerber MK II though).​


----------



## cnm

I like the old style Buck skinner. I'd prefer that the steel wasn't quite as hard for a better ease of sharpening to edge holding balance, but it's strengths outweigh it weaknesses. 







The strengths are:

its handle with the easy clean non slip effect of the phenol material and the shape of the hilt which holds the hand safely and securely fore and aft if force has to be applied,

its old style sheath with the knife fully enclosed and the belt loop high on the sheath so it sits low on the belt and doesn't get hooked up moving in heavy bush even if it has shifted to one's side, this one's a major benefit

the heavy shoulder of the blade which adds power when needed to the hollow ground edge

its heavy shouldered drop point effect


----------



## pismoe

nice knife CNM !!    Iwas just looking at some Sheffield knives outa England , I like them all from folders to their Bowies .


----------



## cnm

Drop or spear point for me, the Bowie style always looks as though it'll puncture a gut the first chance it gets. I like the Buck's smallish 4" blade too, more than enough to take any animal to pieces without being unwieldy.


----------



## pismoe

agree but a Sheffield Bowie is just kinda historical and collectible , just a nice knife with the file work and style.


----------



## pismoe

check out their site in England , its pretty interesting .   I woulda linked but couldn't for some reason .


----------



## cnm

I had trouble getting Sheffield sites to load. Saw what you meant about file work, not for me.


----------



## pismoe

here ya go [maybe] , I think I linked the site , if so it's a pretty interesting site !!     ---  Sheffield Knives  ---


----------



## pismoe

yep , works for me !!


----------



## cnm

Thanks, interesting site. I'm interested in hunting, pocket or cooking knives really. Knives to be used. I had a look at this page

Bushcraft Survival Knives

as they looked to be the sort of knife I'd be interested in. They were very nicely made knives but from a practical point of view they had weaknesses where the Buck had strengths, especially in the handle and the sheath. For instance this one;










You can tell the guy's never used or carried a knife seriously in tough situations. You'd never get through thick bush with the handle poking out of the sheath like that, you'd get hung up on every bit of suplejack and general crap you went past; and that handle doesn't have enough protection to stop the hand sliding on to the blade. Well imo anyway. In fact the only way I can see the Buck being improved for my use is if the blade shape was slightly more spear point.

But then I went through a few knives and sheaths finding out about these things, which you'd never think of in the shop when you were buying it. Well, I never did till these things showed up when I tried to use whatever I'd bought.

Then look at what you get for the price, that's priced at  US$210.

Buck, hands down, better knife for less money.


----------



## cnm

I looked at their pocket knives, too. I used to use IXL knives in the 70s. Wouldn't bother now. Victorinox all the way. Just a better knife.


----------



## pismoe

well I have a fair amount of knives , mostly pocket folding knives , some tactical folders , some bought for their looks or history and I agree on the Swiss knife folders , Swiss made for the 2 that I have .   Mostly I just like having one or 2 smallish folders on me .   Lately I'm carrying a French made single bladed 4 inch Douk Douk folder and a tiny little older American made knife that Copenhagen tobacco gave out sometime in the late 80s for 5 bucks a piece , I have 2 .  They have Copenhagen brass shields on them and I forget at the moment who made them .   Also carry a Leatherman Original style but updated 300 Supertool .  If I were to be in the woods camping I'd have my Navy fighting knife , my supertool and my Swiss .    As far as kitchen knives , I have a high end block of  a German Brand but if I ever buy kitchen knives again i'll just buy Old Hickory brand .


----------



## cnm

These ones?

Old Hickory Knives kitchen knives butcher knives paring knives and cutlery sets.

I've tried using that butcher style in the kitchen, the trouble with them is  there is no clearance for knuckles, so one has to have the handle of the knife over the edge of the chopping board. I've gone to Victorinox for a cook's knife as well. Thin flexible blade, fibrox industrial quality non slip moulded handle, not a bad balance between edge holding and ease of sharpening, can't see me going back to a heavy rigid blade.

This one.

http://www.qualityknives.co.nz

I worked a couple of years in an abattoir, the handle is almost the first thing I look at in a knife now. No more wood handles for me.


----------



## DriftingSand

Mojo2 said:


> *I just bought a Cold Steel "Bushman" and boy is it impressive!*
> 
> 
> Just like this one in the vid.
> 
> I've been researching it for a while and knew I wanted it over the Cold Steel GI Tanto.
> 
> But what really convinced me was when I heard the sound of the cold steel blade being removed from the sheath @1:28
> 
> Schwiiiing.
> 
> What a sweet sound!
> 
> I was hooked.
> 
> $27.99 S/H included was the very best price I found online after a good deal of searching.



My Cold Steel Bushman is one of about 260 knives in my collection.  Although it's not one of my top ten favorites it still serves an important purpose.  It can easily be transformed from a knife into a spear or digging utensil.  It's one of those items you'd want to carry in your survival pack or bug-out-bag.  I can picture myself spearing fish or warding off a bear attack (not that I would ever want to put that scenario to the test).


----------



## pismoe

just picked up a Becker bkt  22 knife and sheath , nice big knife , survival knife big and neavy duty .   ---   KA-BAR Knives Inc. - Knives All Categories Becker Campanion - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives.  ---   made by KABAR , design by Becker !!   cost wa about $70.00 through Amazon .   Similar or same knife made by 'essee' knives but quite a bit more in cost I think .  ---  WOW , nice knife !!


----------



## Dekster

pismoe said:


> just picked up a Becker bkt  22 knife and sheath , nice big knife , survival knife big and neavy duty .   ---   KA-BAR Knives Inc. - Knives All Categories Becker Campanion - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives.  ---   made by KABAR , design by Becker !!   cost wa about $70.00 through Amazon .   Similar or same knife made by 'essee' knives but quite a bit more in cost I think .  ---  WOW , nice knife !!



Glad you enjoy it.  Hope it exceeds your expectations.  I am more loyal to Buck knives myself.


----------



## cnm

pismoe said:


> just picked up a Becker bkt  22 knife and sheath , nice big knife , survival knife big and neavy duty .   ---   KA-BAR Knives Inc. - Knives All Categories Becker Campanion - Hardcore Lives. Hardcore Knives.  ---   made by KABAR , design by Becker !!   cost wa about $70.00 through Amazon .   Similar or same knife made by 'essee' knives but quite a bit more in cost I think .  ---  WOW , nice knife !!


Mmm, looks not bad at first sight. Do you have a shot of the sheath?

edit...found it. Not the worst I've seen but I still like deeper sheaths that hide the handle, bush like this catches on anything sticking out.


----------



## pismoe

sheath is nice in my opinion . Looks like heavy black nylon and sheath has a plastic liner but I'm already looking at leather sheaths .    Anyway , --- Becker Campanion Knife BKT-22  --- best I can do 'cnm' .


----------



## cnm

I found this one...I went away from those exposed handles, got hung up too many times.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mojo2 said:


> *I just bought a Cold Steel "Bushman" and boy is it impressive!*


Just go ahead and get the penis enlargement surgery and be done with it.


----------



## pismoe

hows it going Synth , where the 'hat' ??


----------



## Synthaholic

pismoe said:


> hows it going Synth , where the 'hat' ??


Hat?


----------



## pismoe

you used to wear a hat back when I first met you Synth , it was a silly looking hat and I thought that it represented yer point of view perfectly .   I think that it was 'mickey mouse' ears .   Anyway , that knife I posted is a nice heavy duty survival knife .    I'm thinking that it and maybe a 4 inch pocket folder [case] and a small 4 inch fixed blade [mora] are all the knives that a guy could ever need .


----------



## Synthaholic

pismoe said:


> you used to wear a hat back when I first met you Synth


That was Chris Christie.

I'm so glad we have so many politically aware posters, on a political message board.


----------

